# Hello all



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm the first mate (novice to put it mildly) to a glorious old boat _(BEAR)_ called a Tarton T.O.C.K., a S&S design before it's time with the 'great cabin aft'. We have hull #5 of only 30 made from 75-77, see more about them here We have not heard of an earlier hull in existance and hope to find out.

Currently docked in S. Aug, FL with the friendliest folks we've ever found, we commute from the Atlanta area as often as possible to refit her--slowly--we have 6 years till retirement to get it right! The owner, Eddie lurks here, but I'm the chatty one  and decided to make it official here. He has done wonders since the purchase in December, replaced batteries with AGM's, almost done with the wiring, cleaned her up, sorted her out and made the lists. Did you guess he's an engineer by trade? He constantly amazes me.

We are 54 & 55 and previously sailed an 30' Ericson Plus in the old Panama City area and I am totally new to this coast for sailing. I am greatly amiss at keeping up with our blog but you can find it here.

Looking forward to chatting and learning here,
Janny
S/V Bear
1975 Tartan TOCK, 41'


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Chatty Bear...err..Janny


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Janny.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

It's good to have you onboard!

David


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard to you both.


----------

